# pashley u plus 2 wanted



## juliew1030 (17 Apr 2009)

has anyone got 1 they no longer use can travel to pick up please pm me and will get back asap thanks for looking


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Apr 2009)

There was one here

It may have gone though


----------



## juliew1030 (17 Apr 2009)

*already gone*

thanks that 1 as gone


----------

